# Un ch'tit jeu



## Momo-du-56 (22 Février 2006)

_ça vous dit :

on donne on objet symbolique et on trouve le personnage historique mort, celui qui trouve prend la main :_


Je commence :

- un rouet à filer le chanvre ou le lin


----------



## krystof (22 Février 2006)

Le rouet de Paul Predo ?


----------



## Momo-du-56 (22 Février 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Le rouet de Paul Predo ?


``


Non non..... personnage plus.......historique......


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Février 2006)

La belle au bois dormant?


----------



## Momo-du-56 (22 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> La belle au bois dormant?



..... c'est un homme ......


----------



## Momo-du-56 (22 Février 2006)

..... n'est pas français .....


----------



## Amok (22 Février 2006)

Marcel Rouet ?


----------



## tirhum (22 Février 2006)

Gandhi ?


----------



## bens (22 Février 2006)

c'est un personnage fictif ?
si oui, je dirais Goethe... enfin son opéra, Faust


----------



## Momo-du-56 (22 Février 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> Gandhi ?



BRAVO Tirhum, à toi la main !


----------



## Amok (22 Février 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> Gandhi ?


Pas possible : il est mort et ce n'était pas précisé dans la question. Il n'a pas été écrit personnage historique _*mort*_ que je sache !

Je reste sur Marcel Rouet... 



....A moins que certains cherchent le bannissement définitif ?


----------



## Momo-du-56 (22 Février 2006)

bens a dit:
			
		

> c'est un personnage fictif ?
> si oui, je dirais Goethe... enfin son opéra, Faust





:afraid: tu m'as foutu la trouille  Goethe un personnage fictif ........:afraid:


----------



## SveDec (22 Février 2006)

Il y a pas non plus écrit qu'il est vivant ^^
Et je ne cherche pas particulièrement le ban ^^


----------



## Momo-du-56 (22 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pas possible : il est mort et ce n'était pas précisé dans la question. Il n'a pas été écrit personnage historique _*mort*_ que je sache !
> 
> Je reste sur Marcel Rouet. A moins que certains cherchent le ban ?



Je ne pense pas qu'il faille préciser si le personnage était mort ou vivant..... si vous voulez que ce soit précisé, je veux bien mais bon.... personnellement je pensais à Gandhi.....


----------



## Amok (22 Février 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne pense pas qu'il faille préciser si le personnage était mort ou vivant..... si vous voulez que ce soit précisé, je veux bien mais bon.... personnellement je pensais à Gandhi.....


J'exige que cela soit précisé ! Mais enfin ! On se tue a vous dire de poser des questions précises afin que les réponses soient adaptées, et Môôôssieur poste "rouet et personnage historique". Quelle version déjà ? parce que des rouets il y en  un paquet ! Si c'est pour rester dans l'à peu-près, où va t-on ? 

Et Gandhi, c'est pas limite charte, ca ? Je me renseigne. Si oui, il va vous en cuire !


----------



## bens (22 Février 2006)

ce qui serait bien aussi, c'est peut-être de préciser le rapport, non ??!!

parce que Gandhi et rouet, je ne vois pas le rapport...  
... je sais, je sais, je suis ignarde...   :rose:


----------



## Amok (22 Février 2006)

:mouais:

Oui ? J'ai entendu répondre ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> 
> Oui ? J'ai entendu répondre ?


J'adore ce garçon. :love:

Oui, celui-là *aussi*.


----------



## tirhum (22 Février 2006)

bens a dit:
			
		

> ce qui serait bien aussi, c'est peut-être de préciser le rapport, non ??!!
> 
> parce que Gandhi et rouet, je ne vois pas le rapport...
> ... je sais, je sais, je suis ignarde...   :rose:


en fait, j'avais un vague souvenir d'une photo; j'ai donc tenté
....aprés vérification :





sans ce souvenir...j'aurais jamais trouvé.....


----------



## krystof (22 Février 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'adore ce garçon. :love:
> 
> Oui, celui-là *aussi*.




Décidemment, j'ai l'impression que tu adores beaucoup de garçon toi...

Moi qui pensait en avoir l'exclusivité


----------



## Amok (22 Février 2006)

Vous avez du bol : Gandhi n'est pas hors charte. Renseignement pris, il s'agit d'un obscur vieillard qui a inventé l'Inde (enfin, disons qu'il a volée l'idée aux Anglais qui n'avaient pas déposé le brevet).

Mais n'allez pas imaginer qu'il s'agit d'un chèque en blanc pour poster n'importe quoi. :mouais:


----------



## krystof (22 Février 2006)

Oui, bah n'empêche que je reste sur mon idée de Paul Predo.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (22 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'exige que cela soit précisé ! Mais enfin ! On se tue a vous dire de poser des questions précises afin que les réponses soient adaptées, et Môôôssieur poste "rouet et personnage historique". Quelle version déjà ? parce que des rouets il y en  un paquet ! Si c'est pour rester dans l'à peu-près, où va t-on ?
> 
> Et Gandhi, c'est pas limite charte, ca ? Je me renseigne. Si oui, il va vous en cuire !




1/ J'ai modifié la question

2/ J'ai modifié le rouet 

3/ Et pour ne pas rester dans l'à peu-près........   je ne suis pas un mossieur mais une Dame !


----------



## Amok (22 Février 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Oui, bah n'empêche que je reste sur mon idée de Paul Predo.



Comme Paul Prédo est vivant, tu as gagné.


----------



## krystof (22 Février 2006)

Bien, alors voici ma proposition : rôti de porc.


----------



## Amok (22 Février 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> je ne suis pas un mossieur mais une Dame !



En plus ! J'aurais dû m'en douter remarque, vu l'aspect pervers de ton post !


----------



## Momo-du-56 (22 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Comme Paul Prédo est vivant, tu as gagné.




Bah non puisque j'ai modifié mon en-tête en précisant personnage historique mort !


----------



## Amok (22 Février 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Bien, alors voici ma proposition : rôti de porc.


Voilà une question bien posée ! Est-il possible d'avoir un indice ?


----------



## Momo-du-56 (22 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> En plus ! J'aurais dû m'en douter remarque, vu l'aspect pervers de ton post !



ha ????????? J'ai pas trouvé .......


----------



## krystof (22 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Voilà une question bien posée ! Est-il possible d'avoir un indice ?




Queue en tire-bouchon.


----------



## Amok (22 Février 2006)

Le cochon de la Francaise des jeux ! J'ai gagné !!!!!!


----------



## krystof (22 Février 2006)

Alors là, bravo. C'était pourtant pas facile.

A toi la main.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (22 Février 2006)

bens a dit:
			
		

> ce qui serait bien aussi, c'est peut-être de préciser le rapport, non ??!!
> 
> parce que Gandhi et rouet, je ne vois pas le rapport...
> ... je sais, je sais, je suis ignarde...   :rose:





_Le khadi, ce coton indien imposé par Gandhi et devenu, avec le fameux rouet, le symbole de l'indépendance mais aussi de la capacité du pays à se nourrir et à se développer. Un souvenir qui illustre la vigueur du mythe.
_


----------



## Amok (22 Février 2006)

Merci, mon bon Krystof.

Alors... 24 heures du mans, même famille, vivant.


----------



## bens (22 Février 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> _Le khadi, ce coton indien imposé par Gandhi et devenu, avec le fameux rouet, le symbole de l'indépendance mais aussi de la capacité du pays à se nourrir et à se développer. Un souvenir qui illustre la vigueur du mythe.
> _



merki...  et à tirhum aussi pour la photo...
j'me coucherais moins bête ce soir  ...


----------



## Amok (22 Février 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> _Le khadi, ce coton indien imposé par Gandhi et devenu, avec le fameux rouet, le symbole de l'indépendance mais aussi de la capacité du pays à se nourrir et à se développer. Un souvenir qui illustre la vigueur du mythe.
> _



Dis donc, ca ne te pase pas de problème de parler pendant que d'autres réfléchissent ?!


----------



## krystof (22 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Merci, mon bon Krystof.
> 
> Alors... 24 heures du mans, même famille, vivant.




Henriette (du Mans) ?


----------



## Amok (22 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> 24 heures du mans, même famille, vivant.



Ca moufte plus, là. Dès que ca devient compliqué, il n'y a plus personne.


----------



## Amok (22 Février 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Henriette (du Mans) ?


Non, non, mais pas loin ! Indice : "24 heures du Mans", c'est le film américain. Et le personnage à trouver est inconnu.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (22 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc, ca ne te pase pas de problème de parler pendant que d'autres réfléchissent ?!



Pas du tout et je souhaitais apporter de l'eau au moulin de Bens


----------



## Momo-du-56 (22 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ca moufte plus, là. Dès que ca devient compliqué, il n'y a plus personne.




_Nous  ne sommes plus dans le même registre, il n'y a plus d'objet symbolique se rapportant à un personnage historique mort..... _


----------



## krystof (22 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Non, non, mais pas loin ! Indice : "24 heures du Mans", c'est le film américain. Et le personnage à trouver est inconnu.




L'invité mystère ?

Où peut-être Anatole Mc Queen ?

En fait, un énorme doute m'habite...


----------



## krystof (22 Février 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> _Nous  ne sommes plus dans le même registre, il n'y a plus d'objet symbolique se rapportant à un personnage historique mort..... _




Je suis désolé, mais la rillette du mans pure porc peut-être considérée comme un objet.

Pour plus d'infos, tu peux toujours aller voir sur wikipédia, page 376.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (22 Février 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Je suis désolé, mais la rillette du mans pure porc peut-être considérée comme un objet.
> 
> Pour plus d'infos, tu peux toujours aller voir sur wikipédia, page 376.




      mouiiiiiiii je veux bien....


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Non, non, mais pas loin ! Indice : "24 heures du Mans", c'est le film américain. Et le personnage à trouver est inconnu.



Monsieur Mans ?   enfin son journal qui lui est plus célèbre pour avoir été le journal ayant eu une durée de vie la plus courte de toute l'histoire des journaux intimes soit : une journée ...d'où son titre : *"Les 24 heures du Mans"*


----------



## Amok (22 Février 2006)

Bon, vu le tas d'ignares, voici la réponse : Anatole Mc Queen.

Krystof a trouvé ! Bravo Krystof !


----------



## krystof (22 Février 2006)

Je pense avoir donné la bonne réponse, quelque posts plus haut...


----------



## krystof (22 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bon, vu le tas d'ignares, voici la réponse : Anatole Mc Queen.
> 
> Krystof a trouvé ! Bravo Krystof !




    :love:


----------



## krystof (22 Février 2006)

Bon, à moi :

Du bois dont on fait les pipes.

Attention, il y a un piège.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bon, vu le tas d'ignares, voici la réponse : Anatole Mc Queen.
> 
> Krystof a trouvé ! Bravo Krystof !




 Salauds© !

 (ça va mieux merci)


----------



## Amok (22 Février 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Bon, à moi :
> 
> Du bois dont on fait les pipes.
> 
> Attention, il y a un piège.


Ah ah... Ca me rappelle la phrase de Marie France Garaud à propos de notre président ca... "je pensais qu'il était du marbre dont on fait les statues, en fait il est de la faience dont on fait les bidets". (Véridique)


----------



## Momo-du-56 (22 Février 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Bon, à moi :
> 
> Du bois dont on fait les pipes.
> 
> Attention, il y a un piège.




Jean-Pierre Dubois (Prt de la Ligue des Droits de l'Homme) qui fume la pipe ...


----------



## krystof (22 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> "je pensais qu'il était du marbre dont on fait les statues, en fait il est de la faience dont on fait les bidets". (Véridique)




Mais c'est énorme ça !!!


----------



## krystof (22 Février 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Jean-Pierre Dubois (Prt de la Ligue des Droits de l'Homme) qui fume la pipe ...




J'ai dit attention, il y a un piège. Et toi, tu es tombé dedans...

Indice : dis moi un gros mensonge...


----------



## Amok (22 Février 2006)

Garaud n'a jamais fait dans la dentelle.


----------



## Amok (22 Février 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> dis moi un gros mensonge...


Lorna est une fille ?
Monseigneur est le plus grand de tous les grands d'Espagne ?


----------



## krystof (22 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Lorna est une fille ?



Ah bon ???!!!!! :afraid:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon ???!!!!! :afraid:


 Mais non faut pas se laisser avoir par les "A" !


----------



## krystof (22 Février 2006)

Dernier indice, en image.

J'ai effacé le nom pour garder plus d'intérêt au jeu.


----------



## Amok (22 Février 2006)

Pinochio !


----------



## krystof (22 Février 2006)

Bravo, ce n'était pas évident.


----------



## Amok (22 Février 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Bravo, ce n'était pas évident.



Je me suis moi-même bluffé !    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pinochio !


Ouais tu n'avais pas été trop mal dans ce rôle


----------



## Momo-du-56 (22 Février 2006)

....pffffffiou...... c'est une brève de comptoir à laquelle je ne pensais pas que vous feriez allusion....:rose:


----------



## krystof (22 Février 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> ....pffffffiou...... c'est une brève de comptoir à laquelle je ne pensais pas que vous feriez allusion....:rose:




C'est vrai qu'on est loin des droits de l'homme là


----------



## Lila (22 Février 2006)

...ça faisait longtemps qu'on avait pas eu à se f...un peu de lui   

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Lorna. 

si si !!!


----------



## Amok (22 Février 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'on est loin des droits de l'homme là



Au contraire : on a le nez dedans !


----------



## Lila (22 Février 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ouais tu n'avais pas été trop mal dans ce rôle




...d'ailleurs pas besoin de lui raconter des mensonges pour queeeeee......


----------



## Amok (22 Février 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...ça faisait longtemps qu'on avait pas eu à se f...un peu de lui
> 
> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Lorna.
> 
> si si !!!



T'es jaloux parce que j'ai une ligne que tu n'auras plus jamais !  T'as vu ca ? Svelte et bien habillé !


----------



## Lila (22 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> T'es jaloux parce que j'ai une ligne que tu n'auras plus jamais !  T'as vu ca ? Svelte et bien habillé !



ahhh c bas ça !!!! :rateau: 
.....je cours encore très vite malgrè mon gros ventre


----------



## Momo-du-56 (22 Février 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'on est loin des droits de l'homme là




Cadeau     


Jean Pierre DUBOIS :


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (22 Février 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'on est loin des droits de l'homme là





			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Au contraire : on a le nez dedans !



illustré par Edika :






 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> T'es jaloux parce que j'ai une ligne que tu n'auras plus jamais !  T'as vu ca ? Svelte et bien habillé !


La ligne la ligne c'est vite dit : tu oublies la super gaine que la pauvre petite habilleuse stagiaire a eu tant de mal à régler pour cause d'abus de boisson gazeuse et hautement sucrée la veille ... t'en fais pas Lila : là (encore) il trichait  

Pour le "bien habillé" je suis d'accord toujours classe le vi*** oups l'Amok pardon 



			
				LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> illustré par Edika :
> 
> 
> 
> :love:


----------



## Lila (23 Février 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Pour le "bien habillé" je suis d'accord toujours classe le vi*** oups l'Amok pardon



..même moi j'aurai pas osé ::love:


----------



## NED (23 Février 2006)

Bon qui reprends?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..même moi j'aurai pas osé ::love:


Tu veux un cafsque ? Ça rend quelques services 



			
				NED a dit:
			
		

> Bon qui reprends?



On peut le faire en chantant ? 
Ah non ça c'était un autre truc :hein:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (23 Février 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Bon qui reprends?




 j'voudrais pas dire.... mais ne sommes nous pas très loin du symbole et du personnage historique mort ??????????


----------



## Momo-du-56 (24 Février 2006)

Plus d'amateur pour ce p'tit jeu ?????? Dommage....... :rose:


----------



## bens (24 Février 2006)

honneur à toi, l'initiatrice de ce jeu...  

vas-y, relance...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (24 Février 2006)

Merci Bens, alors allons-y :

- les cygnes (pas vivant mais en déco)


Allez c'est parti, roulez jeunesse !


----------



## Lila (24 Février 2006)

....M. Lagrippe....Aviaire de son prénom  

...sinon bêtement P.I.T (trop long à écrire)....


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Février 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Merci Bens, alors allons-y :
> 
> - les cygnes (pas vivant mais en déco)
> 
> ...



Gloria Vanderbilt :rateau:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (24 Février 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ....M. Lagrippe....Aviaire de son prénom
> 
> ...sinon bêtement P.I.T (trop long à écrire)....




Non c'est pas lui..... 

Un indice : bavarois


----------



## bens (24 Février 2006)

Tchaikowsky... pour les cygnes

par contre bavarois, je vois pas :hein: ... pitète que c'était sa pâtisserie préférée !!?!


----------



## Momo-du-56 (24 Février 2006)

bens a dit:
			
		

> Tchaikowsky... pour les cygnes
> 
> par contre bavarois, je vois pas :hein: ... pitète que c'était sa pâtisserie préférée !!?!



non... sa pâtisserie préférée....... .... la gente masculine


----------



## Amok (24 Février 2006)

Wagner ?


----------



## supermoquette (24 Février 2006)

eva braun ?


----------



## NED (24 Février 2006)

HYOGA !
Le chevalier du Cygne dans les chevaliers du Zodiaque?


----------



## dool (24 Février 2006)

Swarovski ? Ceci est un appel plus qu'une réponse  


Ouais NED, c'était lui le + mieux d't'façon


----------



## Momo-du-56 (24 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Wagner ?




Hou la la tu brûles Amok, tu brûles beaucoup........ c'est tout près....    



P.S. Wagner ne donnait pas dans la gente masculine.......bien au contraire


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2006)

Louis II de Bavière


----------



## Amok (24 Février 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Hou la la tu brûles Amok, tu brûles beaucoup........ c'est tout près....
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Wagner ne donnait pas dans la gente masculine.......bien au contraire



T'en sais rien ! 

Bon... Lohengrin ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Hou la la tu brûles Amok, tu brûles beaucoup........ c'est tout près....
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Wagner ne donnait pas dans la gente masculine.......bien au contraire



Le lac des cygnes c'est de Tchaikovski .. non ? 
Mais il est russe :hein: je crois.


----------



## NED (24 Février 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Ouais NED, c'était lui le + mieux d't'façon



Ouais Doolette, c'était lui le + mieux de tous le meilleurs des mieux 

Sinon Tchaïkovski ?


----------



## Amok (24 Février 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Le lac des cygnes c'est de Tchaikovski .. non ?
> Mais il est russe :hein: je crois.



Pourquoi ? j'ai parlé du lac des cygnes ?! :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Février 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Sinon Tchaïkovski ?



J'ai bien aimé la version avec un "w" de Bens  Mais il me semble qu'Amok a gagné


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bien aimé la version avec un "w" de Bens  Mais il me semble qu'Amok a gagné


Il me semble que non. 

Momo ?


----------



## Amok (24 Février 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble que non.



Note perso : Tu sais ce qui s'est passé la dernière fois qu'un posteur a dit "non" à l'Amok ? (a gauche, le nioub).


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Note perso : Tu sais ce qui s'est passé la dernière fois qu'un posteur a dit "non" à l'Amok ?


Du fond de son bunker anti-atomique enterré très profond, PonkHead rentre la tête dans les épaules et, suant à grosses gouttes, glappit d'une toute petite voix : "Il me semble pourtant que c'est bien louis II de Bavière dont parlait Momo, non ?"


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Février 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Du fond de son bunker anti-atomique enterré très profond, PonkHead rentre la tête dans les épaules et, suant à grosses gouttes, glappit d'une toute petite voix : "Il me semble pourtant que c'est bien louis II de Bavière dont parlait Momo, non ?"


Vas-y Ponkhead!
On est tous avec toi!

(Mais derrière, et un peu plus loin...  )


----------



## Lila (24 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Vas-y Ponkhead!
> On est tous avec toi!
> 
> (Mais derrière, et un peu plus loin...  )



....même encore un tout petit peu plus loin :afraid:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (24 Février 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Louis II de Bavière



Désolée pas pu revenir plus tôt : 

 Gagné : Louis II de Bavière !!!!!!!!!


----------



## supermoquette (24 Février 2006)

Héhéhé j'alerte de ce post le modérateur qui a lamentablement perdu au jeu


----------



## Momo-du-56 (24 Février 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Du fond de son bunker anti-atomique enterré très profond, PonkHead rentre la tête dans les épaules et, suant à grosses gouttes, glappit d'une toute petite voix : "Il me semble pourtant que c'est bien louis II de Bavière dont parlait Momo, non ?"




Vi vi tous avec toi !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Momo-du-56 (24 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Héhéhé j'alerte de ce post le modérateur qui a lamentablement perdu au jeu




      ....  désolée :rateau:


----------



## Amok (24 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Héhéhé j'alerte de ce post le modérateur qui a lamentablement perdu au jeu



Merci mon bon Super. Des avatars vont tomber !


----------



## Lila (24 Février 2006)

...c'est pas moi c'est eux !!!!!:casse: :hosto: 
.... 
quoi  ?


----------



## NED (24 Février 2006)

La suite ...La suite....


----------



## Momo-du-56 (24 Février 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> La suite ...La suite....




La main est à PonkHead......  à suivre .........


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Février 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> ....  désolée :rateau:



Voui, m'enfin avoue que tu pouvais donner un ex aequo  Sinon tu peux répéter ça sans trembler des genoux© ?


PS : Pense aux nioubies avant de répondre  Ils t'en prient secrètement et en silence


----------



## Momo-du-56 (24 Février 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Voui, m'enfin avoue que tu pouvais donner un ex aequo  Sinon tu peux répéter ça sans trembler des genoux© ?
> 
> 
> PS : Pense aux nioubies avant de répondre  Ils t'en prient secrètement et en silence



Voui mon bon TibomonG4, sans trembler des genoux, je peux dire : PonkHead *GAGNANT !!!*


..... parce que Lohengrin, est un personnage d'Opéra et ce n'est pas parce que Tchaïkowski a composé le lac des cygnes que c'était son symbole ... alors que Louis II de Bavière oui !!!!

tralalalalalère !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2006)

Ça va saigner. Je le sens. Qui a planqué le pot de peinture blanche ?


----------



## Amok (24 Février 2006)

Momo du 58, il faut que tu comprennes une chose importante.

Je vais faire un résumé :

- Le bleu obéit au vert.
- Le vert a tous les droits.

(fig1 : les bleus intelligents se prosternent devant un vert).






Voyons si tu as bien compris.

Qui a gagné ? :mouais:


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Momo du 58



MOMO!!
Explique-lui que tu vois pas pourquoi un mec qui sait pas recopier un pseudo aurait plus de chances de gagner qu'un ponk à la retraite!
Vas-y, dis-lui!

Moi j'vous laisse, hein, j'ai un truc urgent à faire, très loin d'ici... 
Tu me raconteras...


----------



## dool (24 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Momo du 58, il faut que tu comprennes une chose importante.
> 
> Je vais faire un résumé :
> 
> ...




Ah hum,si j'puis m'permettre, euh , sans déranger votre excellence.....sur la figure ci-jointe, il n'y a qu'un rouge comme seul et unique maître...on y voit aucune trace de verts....ahum...je dis ça hein....


----------



## Amok (24 Février 2006)

Back*C*at, si tu es dans le coin, vas-y, explique... Tu as plus de patience que moi...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2006)

(Bordel !!! Mon *C* ! )

Dool... Bon.

Je vais rouvrir un fil-qui-va-bien, je t'y expliquerai la teneur du pourquoi du comment  Tu vas voir, à coup d'Orval ou de Guinness, tout paraîtra plus clair  Puis les dessins, qu'ils bougent ou pas, ça veut pas dire grand chose. L'action de se prosterner est très importante. Et c'est vrai que c'est un rouge dans le trône... Mais, ce que ne permet pas de montrer ce tout petit graphisme, ce sont les nombreux fils qui animent le "rouge"... et devine qui tire les fils en question ?


Voilàààààààà !   


T'as trouvé les verts


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Février 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> (Bordel !!! Mon *C* ! )



N'empêche tu vois, je me tue à lui dire pour les pseudos, qu'il faut bien les recopier, il écoute pas...




Bon, je retourne très très loin.


----------



## dool (24 Février 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> (Bordel !!! Mon *C* ! )
> 
> Dool... Bon.
> 
> ...




haaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaa a ! :rateau:

Ouais j'ai les verres c'est bon ! Merci mon *C*haton ! Que ferais-je sans toi ??!


PS : mon loup !..... je te tiens tu me tiens par la barbicheeettte euh.....


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ? j'ai parlé du lac des cygnes ?! :rateau:


 Non mais tu l'as pensé ...



(oui bon hein j'me suis emmêlée dans les posts ...ça peut arriver ... :rose:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (24 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Momo du 58, il faut que tu comprennes une chose importante.
> 
> Je vais faire un résumé :
> 
> ...




  chuis daltonnienne    .... et.... chuis Momo du 56 (c'est pô la même région !!!!)

et tu m'as déjà vu me prosterner moi  avec mes 55 bientôt 56 balais      

Bon alors pour ceux qui ne sauraient pas :  *c'est bien PonkHead qui a gagné*


P.S. Il a raison bobbynountchak, faut bien recopier les pseudos.


----------



## tantoillane (24 Février 2006)

.




J'adore ce genre de fil qui ne servent à rien,
où on se tape sur la gueule dès le deuxième post,
mais qui finissent toujours par faire 40 pages,
et où les bonhommes en vert doivent finir par vérouiller pour pas saturer les serveurs


:love: :love: :love:​

  ​


----------



## Momo-du-56 (24 Février 2006)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> J'adore ce genre de fil qui ne servent à rien,
> où on se tape sur la gueule dès le deuxième post,
> mais qui finissent toujours par faire 40 pages,
> et où les bonhommes en vert doivent finir par vérouiller pour pas saturer les serveurs
> ...



Ha ???? Non regarde depuis la page 1, tu verras, c'est instructif


----------



## tantoillane (24 Février 2006)

.




:mouais: :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:​


----------



## Momo-du-56 (24 Février 2006)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Non ???? Bon, tant pis !!!!


----------



## mado (24 Février 2006)

Patient le chat ? Non ça doit être autre chose


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Patient le chat ? Non ça doit être autre chose


Un commentaire peut-être ? :love:


----------



## macelene (24 Février 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Un commentaire peut-être ? :love:



Ben pourquoi pas... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2006)

Bonne question, hein ?


----------



## jpmiss (24 Février 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Bonne question, hein ?



Bernard Menez?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bernard Menez?


C'est la taille de mon nez qui te fais dire ça ? :mouais:


----------



## jpmiss (24 Février 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> C'est la taille de mon nez qui te fais dire ça ? :mouais:



Euh non. 
C'est pas la bonne réponse? 
Peut etre Henri Guibet alors?  Je les confond a chaque fois.




   :rateau:


----------



## macelene (24 Février 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> C'est la taille de mon nez qui te fais dire ça ? :mouais:




Ah bon VOus avez un gros Nez Monsieur...?


----------



## jpmiss (25 Février 2006)

Pinocchio a deja été cité


----------



## macelene (25 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Pinocchio a déjà été cité




sauf que celui de Pinocchio n'est pas *Gros*... mais *LOng*... :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (25 Février 2006)

Rocco Sifredi?


:rateau:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (25 Février 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> C'est la taille de mon nez qui te fais dire ça ? :mouais:



Pourquoi ? Tu es du style, lorsque tu te mouches, à croire que tu serres la main d'un copain ???


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2006)

Je ne me mouche jamais et je n'ai pas de copains...  

Non, je ne suis pas encore au niveau du bon Général, mais je pense quand même être dans la catégorie des âmes bien "nez"


----------



## jpmiss (25 Février 2006)

Placid et Muzo?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Placid et Muzo?



Je dirais Acid et Ouzo...  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2006)

Salut,
puisque j'ai gagné, je relance, l'air de rien : "Lorsque le loup brisera la chaîne"

Il faut trouver un évènement (et non une personne) et à priori, c'est plutôt fastoche (comme toujours quand on a la réponse, évidement)


----------



## Lila (27 Février 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> puisque j'ai gagné, je relance, l'air de rien : "Lorsque le loup brisera la chaîne"
> 
> Il faut trouver un évènement (et non une personne) et à priori, c'est plutôt fastoche (comme toujours quand on a la réponse, évidement)




...la fermeture de ce thread par AMOK ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...la fermeture de ce thread par AMOK ?


Hé hé hé

Non.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2006)

La mort tragique de la chèvre de M. Seguin.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> La mort tragique de la chèvre de M. Seguin.


Non plus,
Il s'agit d'un évènement non encore arrivé qui implique la mort d'un borgne*










* Pas de politique...


----------



## NED (28 Février 2006)

Le decès de Le Pen ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Le decès de Le Pen ?


Pas de politique, bordel !!!
(mais comme disent certainement les chinois : qui tend la perche, doit s'attendre à la voir saisie)


Non, un évènement mythologique.


----------



## NED (28 Février 2006)

*Fenrir*
Loup, rejeton de Loki et d'une femme troll. Les Ases l'enchaînèrent grâce à une ruse qui coûta la main au dieu Tyr. A la fin du monde, Fenrir brisera sa chaîne et participera à l'attaque de l'Asgard. Il tuera Odin, mais sera lui-même abattu par Vidar, un fils d'Odin.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> *Fenrir*
> Loup, rejeton de Loki et d'une femme troll. Les Ases l'enchaînèrent grâce à une ruse qui coûta la main au dieu Tyr. A la fin du monde, Fenrir brisera sa chaîne et participera à l'attaque de l'Asgard. Il tuera Odin, mais sera lui-même abattu par Vidar, un fils d'Odin.


Very good - le nom du loup est trouvé
L'évènement à deviner est donc ?


----------



## NED (28 Février 2006)

La mort d'Odin?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2006)

Bon, comme on n'est que deux à jouer, la réponse était...


... Ragnarok (ou Ragnarock, enfin, un truc comme ça)
La fin du monde dans les légendes nordiques.

Le loup brisera sa chaîne, avalera le soleil et tuera Odin et ce sera la fin du monde (mais il se fera tuer lui aussi par je ne sais plus quelle divinité)

A toi la main, NED.


----------



## NED (28 Février 2006)

Disons heu....
Bull terrier blanc !


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Février 2006)

Ah tiens?
C'est pourtant vrai que tout le monde s'en fout de ce jeu!


----------



## Momo-du-56 (28 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ah tiens?
> C'est pourtant vrai que tout le monde s'en fout de ce jeu!




_Je te signale qu'à l'origine, ce jeu consistait à trouver un personnage historique (mort ou vivant - à préciser) dont nous donnions l'objet symbole... mais au long du fil.... l'idée initiale a changé......    _


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Février 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> _Je te signale qu'à l'origine, ce jeu consistait à trouver un personnage historique (mort ou vivant - à préciser) dont nous donnions l'objet symbole... mais au long du fil.... l'idée initiale a changé......    _


Moi j'dis ça, j'dis rien hein...
Pis pas la peine de crier dis donc, chui pas encore sourd.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (28 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'dis ça, j'dis rien hein...
> Pis pas la peine de crier dis donc, chui pas encore sourd.



Je ne crie pas mais sinon la police est trop petite pour moi, suis obligée de mettre un peu plus grand ...... le poids des âges !!!!!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Février 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne crie pas mais sinon la police est trop petite pour moi, suis obligée de mettre un peu plus grand ...... le poids des âges !!!!!!



AH OK!!!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Février 2006)

Nan je dis :

AH OK!!!!!


----------



## Momo-du-56 (28 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> AH OK!!!!



Me fais faire de nouvelles lunettes en avril, ça ira mieux


----------



## NED (1 Mars 2006)

Bull terrier blanc....


----------

